#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод "niila, piita, lohita"

## Ассаджи

Предлагаю Вашему вниманию статью по сосредоточению на цветах:

http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/lib/colours.htm

----------


## Aleksey

Дмитрий, я думаю, вам известно, что такое  толкование niila противоречит нашему любимому PED. Там niila обозначает тёмные оттенки цвета (типа тёмно-синий, тёмно-красный и т. д.) и противопоставляется как светлым оттенкам цвета (piita), так и чистым цветам. То же и Кочергиной, собственно. Ещё одна забавная деталь - у Шивы есть эпитет Нилакантха - с (тёмно-)синей шеей. Такой цвет он приобрёл после того, как выпил яд, полученный при знаменитом пахтанье океана. Я могу представить, что после такой процедуры шея может посинеть или почернеть, но что приобрести голубой или бирюзовый цвет - вряд ли.
Всего доброго
Алексей

----------


## Ассаджи

Здесь скорее недоразумение, чем противоречие. Рис-Девидс приводит значение "blue-green", что напоминает бирюзовый.

Во-первых, в паре niila-piita речь, на мой взгляд, идет о "холодных" и "теплых" цветах, а не о яркости цвета. Lohita при этом ни холодный, ни теплый цвет.

(Почитайте, например:
http://nrd.pnpi.spb.ru/UseSoft/Journ...ebc3/color.htm )

Здесь надо учитывать, что подобные широко известные сегодня сведения о цветах могли быть недоступны Рис-Девидсу в 1925 году.

Niila - не "темный", а именно "холодный" цвет, имеющий синюю составляющую. Возможно, в поздних санскритских текстах это слово приобрело значение "темный", но в палийских текстах я не нахожу примеров такого употребления.

Во-вторых, niila, piita и lohita действительно охватывают широкий диапазон оттенков. Lohita, например, буквально означает "цвет крови".  В данном случае я говорю о конкретном контексте джханы на цветах. Для успеха в практике здесь важно точно знать подразумеваемый цвет.
В каком-то другом контексте niila может означать темно-синий цвет сапфира (niila-ma.ni ), но в случае джханы рекомендуется цвет цветка льна.

Применение первичных цветов здесь не случайно. Поскольку любой другой цвет является их сочетанием

(см. 
http://dev.spb.ru/design/foundations.of.color/06.html
http://www.3dcenter.ru/lessons/book/2.htm#as-h2-13644
http://www.kgtu.runnet.ru/homepages/...olor/color.htm  )

то сосредоточение на каком-либо другом цвете будет давать смешанный результат, тогда как сосредоточение на первичном цвете способно привести к глубокой джхане.

----------


## Ассаджи

Статья теперь находится по адресу:
http://koleso.netherweb.com/dhamma/lib/colours.htm

----------

